# Rufus Hussey Slingshot



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello guys I’m new to this forum and I wanted to show my new Rufus Hussey slingshot I acquired from one of his family members. The slingshot was made prior to 1972 as it had no writing on it until one of his family members signed it for me the way Rufus did it.. I was wondering if it having any cracks is bad.. Will the cracks Spider and all connect and ruin the frame? I’m trying to preserve it the best I can? Do most nattys deteriorate over time? I would put a picture of it here but I don’t know how yet. Feel free to let me know.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, all wood will crack and the cracks will spread.

Epoxy can be used to preserve it, but that would require it to be permanantely altered.

They're much more knowledgeable people than me on this topic.

Also pics would be sooooo appreciated.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

How could I put pictures? It took me around an hour here to figure out how to post a thread... And you’re saying the wood will spread even if it’s untouched? I have it in a display box.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

I think it’s in pretty good condition. The bands and pouch were Rufus Hussey standards. His family member put some he found in his drawer that are around 25 years old.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Other than the split at the tip I wouldn't worry much about the others. They look more like results from carving when the fork was made than deterioration. I would put some epoxy in the crack at the tip (THAT IS JUST WHAT I WOULD DO, I AM IN NO WAY A CONSERVATIONIST), yes it will be a permanent alter the fork but so will a split continuing down the fork. The fork over all looks very dry, some type of oil might help but again that will alter the fork. Alot of time unfinished wood will split and continue to split if it is too dry. It sounds like this will be a display piece as opposed to a working slingshot so I wouldn't worry too much, keep it in a stable environment, not too hot or cold, keep it out of direct sunlight, before you do anything talk to Flatband he knows more about vintage slingshots than about anybody, I'm sure he can help.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

I also noticed that the crack at the tip is the worst. It isn’t too deep either, I really didn’t want to use any oil as I wanted to keep it the same way good ole’ Rufus had it. If I keep it in a wooden box (my house is generally pretty cold by the way for being in California. The temp here in Cali is usually pretty good though) away from sunlight, do you think it’ll be fine? Will the cracks continue? I don’t know much about wood, I would think that if it’s untouched and in a good spot it’ll stay how you left it no matter how long. If you know flatband can you tell him to read this thread as I’m new to this and don’t know much. Thank you! Also what do you mean by he epoxy will permanently alter it?


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

These are other minor cracks...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think those cracks are fine - I'd leave it as is. Anything you do to the frame other than careful storage will deplete its value. That one seems to be in stunning condition for its age.

Those cracks won't spread much - if the frame stays unused, and at a constant humidity.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s quite the find there. I wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for your replies, is there any way I could preserve it without having to use oil so it’d stay the same way as how I left it? Or do you think having it in my house in a box is fine


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Keep it in a cool dry dark place - stored sealed (airtight) - light / ozone / heat / damp etc. all deteriorate bands.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Keep it in a cool dry dark place - stored sealed (airtight) - light / ozone / heat / damp etc. all deteriorate bands.


Ditto - if you do not want to oil or wax the slingshot frame, controlling the environment is critical.

You may want to apply a small amount of Armorall to the bands and pouch. I use it on my slingshot bands and pouches and it will not change the appearance at all. It will also keep it from drying out (I live in a semi-arid climate and my bands and pouches deteriorate rapidly w/out Armorall) Perry @ A+ Slingshots has information on his web pages about this.

If there is a local art or history museum in your local, the staff may have some recommendations on conservation/ preservation of the wood frame.

Best wishes


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

You think I need an airtight container? I currently just have it in a wooden display box in the corner of my room where no light hits it.. We have a pretty good climate here in Cali, usually always in the 50’s-70’s *farenheit*. The rubber bands are some other 25 year old bands. Not the actual ones used for the Rufus Hussey slingshot, the family member that gave me the slingshot said he found them in his drawer. Also what do you mean by light ozone? I just have this in my room away from sunlight. My room is generally cold to in the middle.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to be real brutal and honest about this.... The fork does not have much value other than sentimental.

If it were an original signed by Rufus Hussey, himself, fork... then it would have more value to other collectors... but seeing as how it was signed by a family member, and has no real written provenance... then what you have is just a nice fork you might want to shoot with.

And what's more is, Rufus apparently produced many thousands of forks over the years... so in all likelyhood an original, real signed, in perfect condition, with original rubber and pouch fork of his really wouldn't be worth more than maybe a hundred to hundred and fifty dollars in the first place.

So my opinion is, epoxy the tips and the cracks... sand the epoxied areas with 220 grit paper till smooth... then take it out and shoot it!

Maybe it'll have some of the old magic still in it

BTW, you can keep it in a humidor to keep wood from drying out to much to fast.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Not looking into selling it, don't know where you got that from. The fork was one of his personal forks before he started signing them. Was acquired at an estate sale of his. Yes it was signed by one of his family members who gifted it to me. I've seen a couple non signed Rufus Hussey forks been sold on eBay (but like I said I'm not trying to sell). I'm just going to keep this as a sort of a relic as I was amazed by Rufus' abilities. This was used by the beanshooter man himself. And maybe you're right, maybe they would go around for $150 in perfect condition but what are the chances of finding one.

Vic


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool piece of slingshot history! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Vic R said:


> Not looking into selling it, don't know where you got that from. The fork was one of his personal forks before he started signing them. Was acquired at an estate sale of his. Yes it was signed by one of his family members who gifted it to me. I've seen a couple non signed Rufus Hussey forks been sold on eBay (but like I said I'm not trying to sell). I'm just going to keep this as a sort of a relic as I was amazed by Rufus' abilities. This was used by the beanshooter man himself. And maybe you're right, maybe they would go around for $150 in perfect condition but what are the chances of finding one.
> 
> Vic


No, my point is different than what you're understanding.

My point is that you should take it out and use the fork for what it was made for... there is no point in trying to preserve a finish or look, because it really doesn't have that much cash value. But as a slingshot maker and shooter myself, I know that to honor the work that Rufus put into the piece, the best way to do that is to not set it on a shelf and let it go unused.

AND, if it was one of his personal shooters, then maybe it still contains some of his "shooting spirit" and will further appreciate being taken outside and going through it's paces!

If you want to honor the Man then do as the Man would have want done with one of his personal tools.... USE IT


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Understand what you’re saying but I wouldn’t want to hit the fork and mess it up. Trying to preserve it that’s all as I think it’s a nice little collectible for myself. I don’t intend in selling or even caring about how much it costs. It’s simply just framed art.


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hussey was an amazing slingshot shooter!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Rufus or at least a Vedic of Rufus Hussey was got me interested in slingshots as an old guy. Back in the day, when I was about ten, I made my own slingshots just about like Rufus did but, I out grew them and he never did.

As far as taking care of the wood, I suggest you just rub linseed oil on it once in a while. Nice find, especially since you have a story to go with it.

GP


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope! Not Original i Know his carving style very Well


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

ChrisMotown said:


> Nope! Not Original i Know his carving style very Well


I got it from Tom.


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

Then it is sandet down. Its way to smooth! And it is not his autograph! I have 7 originals with serial number and his signing.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

ChrisMotown said:


> Then it is sandet down. Its way to smooth! And it is not his autograph! I have 7 originals with serial number and his signing.


The autograph isn't his, was signed by his family member. And he says he got it from his estate sale. It was one of Rufus' own slingshot before 1972. A personal.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

ChrisMotown said:


> Then it is sandet down. Its way to smooth! And it is not his autograph! I have 7 originals with serial number and his signing.


Rufus did say he used sanding paper along with glass and a knife.


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybee an early 70s Model? Normally he numbered and signed his Models. His Brother Howard and Nephew Jacky have also built Beanshooters. I got a Tiny one from him. The carving style is quite similar.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

ChrisMotown said:


> Maybee an early 70s Model? Normally he numbered and signed his Models. His Brother Howard and Nephew Jacky have also built Beanshooters. I got a Tiny one from him. The carving style is quite similar.


Yeah, before the seventies supposedly. Everything from the butt of the handle and the fork tips are carved the same to other Rufus Hussey slingshots I've seen.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Im no expert on his stuff, Never seen one in person but have seen the ones on videos of him, seems to look different and those bands are definitely not original.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

romanljc said:


> Im no expert on his stuff, Never seen one in person but have seen the ones on videos of him, seems to look different and those bands are definitely not original.


If you haven't read what I've commented to other people (no offense) I clearly said what I got was the fork. The family member got it from his collection in his estate sale. He then added some 25 year old bands he had lying around in his workshop. The fork is carved the same way Rufus did it.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Vic R said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Im no expert on his stuff, Never seen one in person but have seen the ones on videos of him, seems to look different and those bands are definitely not original.
> ...


Like I said never seen one In person the bands look brand new and looked to be tbg . 
I'm just going by this video have to see a real one in person to really be able to know for sure I guess it may be from him just a model I have not seen before . I just ment the bands definitely are not what he would have used back then the slingshot it is very possible he made it .


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

romanljc said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


You can't even see the slingshots carve and texture with that quality. I got this from one of them men that has YouTube videos about Rufus. His YouTube is "Tom Allen" he has Rufus Hussey slingshot collection videos and videos with him. Check em out.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Vic R said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Vic R said:
> ...


Cool link please? O wait I got it never mind .


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

romanljc said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


When Tom is showing the collection. The part where he shows the Rufus made slingshots, mine is all the way to the right.. it's identical without the writing of course.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am enjoying these posting.....learning a lot. I am a Rufus fan but, never had an opportunity to see or examine one of his bean shooters in person.


----------

